# Braided LIne???



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

What is your favorite fishing line? I have always used mono but will probably try one of the braids this year. I usually fish for hybrids although I will fish for anything that is biting. I am not a fan of heavy line and usually use 10Lb or less. I see a lot of power pro and some p line being used, any other suggestions. I know of one guy who uses 10 lb line with a 24" shock leader of 30 or 40 lb braid, any comments on that set up?
Cady


----------



## Liquid Therapy (Jul 11, 2005)

im a fan of the spider wire. as for the braided leader.... i go the other way. useing 20lb braided with a 25lb mono leader. the mono disapears in the water, where the braided doesent as much and at times can spook the fish. also if you are targeting a hard hitting, hard fighting fish, you might want to look into a snubber as the fish can bend the hook or just rip it out of its mouth. i fish in lake eire almost 100% of the time and go after perch or walleye. so with the perch you feel everything with the braided as it doesnt strech much or at all.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I use Fireline , Ive never had any trouble with it


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I have used spider wire for years and Im sure other brands are just as good. Just havent tried any, what I like about braided line is in the river theres plenty of snags and usally I will straighten a hook out before breaking the line. I use to use 8lb mono and I donated a plenty lures to the river, if I am bass fishing in a lake or pond Id take the mono first, just do to the clearness.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'm a spiderwire fan as well, but get the Stealth kind. It's more supple than the Fusion variety. One of them might not be a braided line, but I've tried them both. As for the weight rating, I use the 8lb or 10lb spiderwire.

I also have a couple of spools of Power Pro that I plan to give a try this year.

I don't use any leaders, but I fish pretty "rough" anyway. I use the stuff for a leader on my fly line and just that, I don't taper it or anything! Works for most of the bass and such I'm after. I'm obviously not a finess guy 


CW


----------



## 3rd Gate (Mar 11, 2007)

Cady this looks like a great deal for 400 yards.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/standard-pod-wrapped.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/pod-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat600395&rid=&indexId=cat600395&navAction=push&masterpathid=&navCount=2&parentType=index&parentId=cat600395&id=0003153


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Cady,
I'm using 20 lb PowerPro that has a 6 lb diameter.
I use it for rough surroundings, but also for spool capacity, I can get many more yards of PP on my spool with the smaller diameter, while increasing my tensile strength and abrasion resistance.
I like the extra capacity for long running fish, can't spool you as easily.
I don't know if I miss any fish w/PP, I've tried mono leaders, sometimes just for castability, seems the PP wants to hang my hooks more than mono, PP is very limp.
Haven't had a break off, but can break when lure is hung up. 
Makes a different sound in guides when fish on, had to get used to it.
And, I haven't experienced this w/fish on, but I've cut myself on the PP tying knots, it's strong, and thin, and will cut like a paper cut real easy. You don't want to get your finger or thumb in way with big fish on, I could see you easily losing a finger with braids.
LMJ


----------



## Liquid Therapy (Jul 11, 2005)

if you fishing where you think you are going to be "spooled" i use a backing of a cheeper or even last years line and tie on 250 yards of the braided line. that way you dont have to pay for 400 or 500 yards of expensive braided line. trollers use this idea.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have both 30 and 40lb. Its 8 and 10lb dia. yellow and green. I use the green in clearer water and yellow for stained. Cant get away from the mono. IN clear water along with floro. Noticed some fraying in some other braids. Have had the 40lb on for two years of boards,trollin,flippin,castin,rivers and bobbers. Great stuff! Get the 300yrd spoll because of cost savins. Itll fill one big trollin reel or 2 spinnin reels.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all the responses! I forgot to mention that I was thinking of using cheaper mono as a backing on my larger reels to save some $$. Also I fish almost exclusively in the big O so water clarity and spooking fish is not usually a concern. Also as to using a mono leader, I seem to always fish around rocks and they cut the mono up pretty good, hence the switch to braided.
Cady


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Power Pro is my favorite. I've been fishing braid exclusively for the past 8 years and I have always prefered it to mono. On my spinning reels I use 10#/2#diameter and on my baitcasters I use 30#/8 or 40#/10. Power Pro has been my favorite ever since I started using it nearly 2 years ago. The only complaint that I have with fireline is that it has a high memory which can be devastating to a baitcaster.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I used spiderwire 20# last year on a spincast reel and was very dissapointed by casting distance, seems it dont flow off the spool as well as mono because of more friction. Apparently the braids are better suited to baitcast type reels. Still, I think I might try a smaller diameter braid this year maybe 10# and see if it affects casting distance as bad as the 20#.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

on the big O i rig my hybrid setup for the dames with 20-30 PP other than that i've landed some big fish on that river with 8lb mono, as long as you dont need to cast 100 yards you dont need braid. i actually like the way mono handles alot more than the way braid does so if your fishing creek mouths, why bother


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

A 24 shock leader is very dangerous. If you are referring to a shock leader for surf casting, it should be long enough to at least wrap around the spool a few times. The general rule for shock leader strength is lure weight X 10LB. That is, if you use a 3oz lure, you should use a 30LB shock leader.

Mono will cast farther than braid of equal diameter. The smaller the diameter, the longer the casting potential.

Mono is MUCH more abrasion resistant than braid of equal diameter.

The important thing to remember is that we are talking about diameter, not line strength. Once line strength is factored in, braid out performs mono in both casting distance and abrasion resistance.

For surf casting on the Ohio, I use 300 yards of 30LB Power Pro with cheap mono backing on both spinning and baitcasting gear. The Power Pro doesnt last long on the rocks, but it allows me to make long casts with lures up to 3ozs (without using a shock leader).


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

I can understand the attraction to braids and in the past used them quite a bit.If yer lookin for savin money try the cabelas rip cord si its good line easy to manage great knot strength and super sensitive also found that it dosent eat yer eyelets up like spider wire.But and i say but i have gone back to mono more specifily P line cx premium its awsome love it for light lines the 6 8 and 10lb are the best fluro lines i have ever used.


The Eman


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Is it just me or does the braided line cast totally different from mono? I got some Berkley Fireline Crystal to use on my baitcasters and I tried casting it with a practice plug and I notice that the line tends to roll off the spool a lot faster than with mono. I was backlashing like a rookie with it and I had to crank up the brakes.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Well once again thanks for all the comments and keep them coming. I bought a 300 yd spool of p line in 10 lb test today to try on a medium spinnig rig. Rooster I have seen you in action but I don't usually throw to the gates, I prefer the rocks. Wherever you fish there you need some tough line. There have been some great responses and we can all learn something here without giving up our "secret" honey holes!!!
Cady


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

I have used fire line for A few years now. It's cost is a little high but I like the way it feels when I fish with it . specially for sauger and walleye you can feel the lightest strikes with it. but be care full are it will cut your finger if it slides through your fingers. very little stretch and good hook set. even when the line fades it does not hurt the strength of the line,  :B


----------

